# coffee mornings!



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I have just moved to Cairo, Maadi last week and was wondering if there are any coffee mornings where women meet up (i dont actually drink coffee but think its a great way of meeting people) 
I have searched through the expat women site but cant seem to find anything. Hope somebody can help me, Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum and of course Maadi.

Try looking for the Maadi messenger... it's a free magazine found in various outlets in the area it is full of information.
I will be at the BCA tomorrow night doing the quiz with friends from Maadi if you would like to come along and meet them... we generally meet up about 7.30pm until 10 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s You will find that we don't do much in the mornings ... everything tends to be in the evenings...


----------



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Maiden, Do you have to be a member of the BCA or can i just turn up then? Also is it a quizz night just for women or can men join in too, my boyfriend maybe interested.

Kelly


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kellyarmo said:


> Thanks Maiden, Do you have to be a member of the BCA or can i just turn up then? Also is it a quizz night just for women or can men join in too, my boyfriend maybe interested.
> 
> Kelly




No the quiz is for everyone... you are supposed to be a member but just turn up and it will be fine..


----------



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Great, I will be there, I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## kellyarmo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Maiden,
which BCA is the quizz held in this evening?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Tonight is Maadi... Port Said rd....


----------

